# Ping 1/2 Craz-e centre shaft



## kid2 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just thought that id give my tuppence worth on this club...
I started off with a taylormade itsy bitsy and while there a good putter in there own right i just wasn't gettin on with it.....At distance it was hard to control as well as it taking up half my bag so as i have a straight back and straight through putting stroke a face balanced putter was recommended to me.
Que the Ping...I played with this for the first time yesterday and i have to say its magic.....Where the TM was busy at address this was subtle in comparison but over putts of 6ft and in it was consistant anyting outside of this range and its distance control really surprised me....
Anyting i hit stopped within a foot of the hole....
The weight is slightly heavy but i like this the feel off the face insert was lovely and it held its line very well in the stroke.
If anyone is struggling with any form of there putting i highly recommend this putter.
If anyone playing one of the more modern mallets are finding them a little too busy at address then i would also try the Ping i dont think that you will be disappointed im not...


----------

